# day 25 of flowering



## v35b (Feb 20, 2010)

1st grow nooby. I picked up some seeds while in Jamaica, so I am giving it a try.

Can anyone tell me what strain I have, and how long it will take to finish.

I have 2 girls under 400wt HPS 12/12. They are 4 1/2'

Thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo Ho There,

 I see a good strong, healthy Sativa there, bet if you keep up at this rate your gonna have some great smoke curing in no time at all. MMMmmm I can just about smell and taste it now. 

Good Luck and please do keep us up to date won't you ?

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 20, 2010)

There is no way to tell strain.  Your plant does look sativa dominant, however, so you are probably looking at a 10-14 week flowering period.  Try and be patient, your girl has quite a ways to go.


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

A jamaican strain...wonder how she will finish. A sat will take time. As it is said here alot....check your PH.


----------

